# Solved: Ping could not find host, DNS and key port problems



## ellipses

Hi, recently I had some malware on my Windows XP Professional (version 2002), so I followed a guide at Bleeping Computer (http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-win-7-internet-security-2011) to get rid of it. Problem is, for some reason, after I finished, I could no longer access the internet!

When I try, FIrefox gives me their "could not connect" message: 
"Server not found. Firefox can't find the server at [site]." Check the address for typing errors such as *ww*.example.com instead of* www*.example.com..."

When I try to log into MSN, the troubleshoot says I have a problem with my DNS and Key Ports.

I'm not good with computers so I Google'd and found some ping-ing instructions. When I tried to ping [site], I get: 
"Ping request could not find host [site]. Please check the name and try again." 
This happens regardless of the site I use.

Lastly, I tried "ping 127.0.0.1" from a troubleshooting site. It gives me: 
"Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss).
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms"

Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Couriant

Do *IPCONFIG /ALL *in command prompt and post the information here.

Also if you do *PING 98.137.149.56* do you get a reply?


----------



## ellipses

IPCONFIG /ALL:
"Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-b4b02ex392
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enable . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connections:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-02-88-72
Dhcp Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . : Yes
IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.127
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.127
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.127
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.127
Lease Obtained . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 30, 2011 12:26:19 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:26:19 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connections:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-15-58-BC-62-CE
Dhcp Enabled . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . . : Yes
IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.106
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 29, 2011 11:51:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 06, 2011 11:51:16 PM"

For PING 98.137.149.56:
"Pinging 98.137.149.56 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.137.149.56: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 98.137.149.56:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss).
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 97ms, Average = 94ms"

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TerryNet

The ethernet looks good and you have internet access. If you disable the wireless does the browser work?


----------



## ellipses

I disabled it from Control Panel --> Network and Internet Connections --> Network Connections --> right-clicked Wireless Network Connection and disabled it.

It didn't work. D:

Also, apparently I have a "Connection Manager" called "MSN" that's "unavailable - device missing, F..."


----------



## TerryNet

Try ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Couriant

Well definitley some type of DNS issue... one concern is that on the wireless connection your DHCP server and DNS server is the same as your computer's IP address...

While you do the instructions above, do you have a modem with a router connected or a modem with a router built in?


----------



## ellipses

TerryNet said:


> Try ...
> 
> (From a JohnWill post)
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*
> 
> *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


This worked. Thank you so much!


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.


----------



## Crusher741

I am also having problems logging into Bleeping Computer after two days + of running scans and posting logs of the scans. This problem occured after the last two scans which were AFT and ESET. Eset and other utilites reported malware and viruses removed. My computer is running better. Should I settle for the help I have gotten thusfar. Don't understand 'pinging'. Maybe with step-by-step guied I could do it. Any advice would be appreciated. Kind regards.


----------



## TerryNet

I don't know why this thread did not automatically close a couple years ago. Crusher741, I would move your post to a new thread of its own but I don't know whether you are looking for networking or malware or some other help. Please start a new thread in the appropriate forum.


----------

